# Jean Taffin



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2006)

Jean Taffin, Dutch Puritan (1529 - July 15, 1602) is considered the father of the _Nadere Reformatie_ (Dutch Second/Further Reformation). 

He is best known for his book _The Marks of God's Children_ (1585).

He corresponded with John Calvin and Theodore Beza, among others, and served as chaplain to Prince William of Orange.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 6, 2006)

Question: Is the 2nd Dutch Reformation marked by the Synod of Dordt, or is it reckoned from earlier events?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> Question: Is the 2nd Dutch Reformation marked by the Synod of Dordt, or is it reckoned from earlier events?



Joel Beeke has an essay on _The Dutch Second Reformation_ in Vol. I of Wilhelmus Ã  Brakel's _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ and he says that it is "a primarily seventeenth- and early eighteenth-century movement, which may be dated from such early representatives as Jean Taffin (1528 - 1602) and Willem Teellinck (1579 - 1629), to its last brilliant lights, Alexander Comrie (1706 - 74) and Theodorus van der Groe (1705 - 84)."

The Synod of Dordt took place in 1618 - 1619, which is in the early phase of that period, and was crucial in the development of Dutch Puritanism, but this took place after Taffin's death, so I would say that Taffin's (and Teellinck's) leadership in the movement predates the Synod of Dordt.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 6, 2006)

Many thanks. Appreciate the clarification.

Your post was very timely. I was just reading an excellent article in the current (July-September 2006) *Trinitarian Bible Society* Magazine, titled "Dutch Bible: The Road to the Statenvertaling", by C. P. Hallihan. It mentions the famous Synod of Dordt (1618-19) - 


> "Ahead of the full gathering, from 19-27 November 1618, seven sessions were devoted to Bible translation questions. It was agreed that there was need of a new Bible translation, that fairly precise guidelines should be laid down for the accomplishment of that work, and that thought be taken for the nuber of translators, their oversight and revision procedures."


If I understand correctly what I've read, the Synod appointed the initial team of translators and the work that eventually produced _The Statenvertaling_ translation.

[Edited on 8-7-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, the Dutch Bible and its Annotations by Theodore Haak were among the blessed fruits of the Synod of Dordt. Thanks for the tip about that article -- I will enjoy reading that.

You may be interested to read this thread.

Also of interest:



> _The Annotations of the Dutch Bible_ (1637) ordered and appointed by the Synod of Dordt (1618-1619) on Ephesians 5:19: "These three sorts of spiritual singing serve for one end. Namely to recreate the spirit; and are by some thus distinguished, that Psalms are all kind of spiritual songs, which are exercised, not only with the voice, but also with stringed instruments of music. Hymns, thanksgivings unto God, or metrical celebrations of God's grace to us: and spiritual songs such indicting as contains all manner of spiritual doctrines. See also Col. 3:16, and these several names seem to be taken from the several inscriptions of the Psalms of David" (spelling modernized).


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 7, 2006)

Good post, Andrew. I read the entire thread you referred to. I also found it very interesting that the Synod of Dordt "was truly international, with representatives from most of the Protestant churches and nations in Europe." The eminent Scottish divine, William Ames, was among the attendees.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, and, there is an online copy of the current issue available through this link.

There is also material in this issue that is relevant to another thread on this forum, but I don't want to veer off the current topic.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2006)

There is a bio of Jean Taffin in _Meet the Puritans_ ed. by Joel Beek and Randall Pederson.

Taffin was a delegate to the 1571 Emden Synod, the 1574 and 1578 Dordt Synods, and the 1581 Middelburg Synod.

I recently acquired Taffin's _The Amendment of Life_, a large and fascinating compendium of theology.


----------

